# Composers' pianos



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Lets see if we can find some more.


----------



## aleazk

Ravel's Piano:

https://vimeo.com/20711387#t=791s

Ligeti's Piano:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> Lets see if we can find some more.


And you can hear Greig's piano on Andsnes' performance of pieces from G's Lyric Suites played on that very piano:
http://www.allmusic.com/album/grieg-lyric-pieces-performed-on-griegs-piano-mw0001543391


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> And you can hear Greig's piano on Andsnes' performance of pieces from G's Lyric Suites played on that very piano:
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/grieg-lyric-pieces-performed-on-griegs-piano-mw0001543391


I know, the problem is finding pictures from composers piano pictures .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Marquis de Sade :lol:










Except that Sade wasn't a composer (thankfully), and this isn't a piano.


----------



## Pugg

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Marquis de Sade :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Sade wasn't a composer (thankfully), and this isn't a piano.


Looks more like very expensive burial casket.


----------



## keymasher

Here's one that was owned by both Beethoven and Liszt. On display at the Hungarian National Museum.


----------



## Norse

Pat Fairlea said:


> And you can hear Greig's piano on Andsnes' performance of pieces from G's Lyric Suites played on that very piano:
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/grieg-lyric-pieces-performed-on-griegs-piano-mw0001543391


Grieg's piano in that picture is an upright. Andsnes' recording is played on the Steinway Grieg had in his living room:










The picture of the upright is probably from his little "composer's hut", only a small walk from his house.


----------



## lextune

Scriabin's piano. And a wonderful interpretation of his 8th, (and most elusive) Sonata to boot!


----------

